# throwing up



## jmburton (Feb 7, 2007)

my lab just threw up. we went out for his first field training, and he drank the water. so did the other dog who was there. he's eating grass like a mad man. do i let him eat the grass or lock him in the pin?


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

let him eat the grass and drink the water


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

I agree! Let the dog do what it needs to do.


----------

